# [NVIDIA] vagues sur l'ecran (RESOLU)

## floc_12

Bonjour,

Je viens de m'acheter une carte nvidia 8400gs 512Mo pour remplacer mon ancienne ATI.

L'installation de nvidia-drivers s'est passé très bien (j'ai même la 3d, la class ...), mais je rencontre un problème. . .

Lorsque je met la résolution en 1280*1024, j'ai des espèce de vagues sur l'écran. Ces dernieres persistent, même en changeant la fréquence (ca fonctionne bien en 1024*768).

Juste avant, j'avais eu le même problème sous Win XP, mais ca a fonctionné en changeant la fréquence.

Mon écran est un 17 pouces seuleument. Peut il bloquer ma carte ???? (je n'ai jms eut de problème avec mon ATI).

Y a t'il un reglage pour ce problème?

MerciLast edited by floc_12 on Thu Aug 19, 2010 8:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## barul

Tu peux p-e jeter un coup d'œil du côté d'HorizSync et VertRefresh, à mettre dans le fichier de config de ta carte graphique… Je dis ça sans certitude, mais j'avais eu pas mal de problèmes sur un vieil écran qui étaient dûs à ces deux options

----------

## floc_12

Merci, j'ai suivi un tuto de ubuntu, avec la commande gtf et ca fonctionne (il ne me reste plus que quelques petits reglages, mais ca devrait aller).

Bonne soiree

----------

